

HMV Twitter feed reveals "Live Firing" of 60 employees - lucaspiller
http://www.gigwise.com/news/79239/hmv-twitter-feed-reveals-live-firing-of-60-employees

======
lucaspiller
Context:

HMV (a high street chain of record stores in the UK and Ireland) went into
administration a few weeks ago, with most stores closing a few days later.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21021073>

